# Heartworm Prevention



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker gets Revolution. I will admit, he wasn't on it at all last year, but am hoping once I get working and get caught back up on all my bills, he will be back on track with things.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I live in Missouri and use Interceptor, even tho we have cold winters here I choose to give it mine all year around. Being in rescue, knowing the cost to treat a hw pos dog and the pain they go through, I wont take any chances.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Heartgard Plus - All year round! =)


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

We used Revolution last year. We began using it once the weather was consistently over 20 degrees (celsius) for at least 1 week. Which if I remember correctly was around mid-May to beginning of June.

I apply every 6 weeks instead of the recommended 4.

I stopped using it once there was 3 concurrent frosts and the mosquitoes had died off. 

So I use heartworm meds for approximately 4 or 5 months a year, depending on temperature.

We definitely have NO mosquitoes in the winter, so I discontinue usage. As like you, I worry enough about the chemicals she is exposed to. Now if I lived in Florida, I would re-evaluate my position!

Kim


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Interceptor all year round- it doesn't get very cold here. However, I do give it on a 35-40 day schedule.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker also was only ever on it from May - October.

Canada is too cold for misquitos in the winter lol


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We use Heartguard (Michigan) but not in December, January or February. If we plan to go down south during the winter, we keep it up year round. I don't like the extra chemicals either.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Both my dogs are on Heartgard Plus ALL YEAR LONG. Normally, with the exception of this year, our temps aren't cold enough to kill off all the bugs and insects. Most of the Vets here recommend giving it to your dogs year round. Mine have been given HW preventative yearly since I've lived in NC. They are tested yearly prior to their prescription being renewed.

My golden girl Roxy was adopted through CFGRR-she was a former puppy mill mom. When she came into Rescue, she had Stage 3 HW. I did a foster to adopt program with her, meaning, while she underwent her HW treatments at my Vets, she resided with me and the Rescue paid for her treatments and all her other Vet expenses. Once she completed her treatments, which took Four months, she was cleared medically, and I officially adopted her. 

As Maggiesmom stated previously, if you work in Rescue, you see too many dogs come into Rescue that are HW+, it is the norm here in NC. Depending on the stage they have determines the method of treatment, the length of treatment and the cost. After seeing what my girl went through, it is not worth the pain or expense for them to be without the monthly preventative year round which can be prevented so easily.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We use Heartgard all year. Even the cats are on heart worm preventative.

For those who use it only part of the year, do you get your dogs tested before restarting? As I understand it, from my vet, it is part of the protocol for using it seasonally.

Our first Golden was given to us by a family who no longer wanted him. <shakes head> Reuben was an awesome dog. First thing we did was take him to the vet and he was positive for heartworm. This was further north, but still in an area at risk for heartworms. I will never have a dog off of heartworm.


----------



## PotA'Gold (May 14, 2009)

I use Interceptor all year..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker gets Revolution. I will admit, he wasn't on it at all last year, but am hoping once I get working and get caught back up on all my bills, he will be back on track with things.


Since has been off preventative that long, you have to get Tucker tested for heartworms before you start preventative again. I hope he is not infected.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I give Interceptor year round, in Texas we have mosquitoes every month of the year. I will not be surprised to see them when this ice thaws.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

With Carmella and with Flora I give it year round. Flea prevention, when I lived back home in lllinois, was given only during the spring and summer months. Here in Louisiana I also give it year round. I hate the chemicals, but I hate fleas and heartworms more. :

ETA - odd. I just tried giving Flora her Comfortis pill for Feb and she refuses to eat it. It's the last one in a pack of 6 and she's eaten all the rest like they were candy... I hope it's not old or something. Weird.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I live in Missouri and use Interceptor, even tho we have cold winters here I choose to give it mine all year around. Being in rescue, knowing the cost to treat a hw pos dog and the pain they go through, I wont take any chances.


Amen to that.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes, the vets (at least here) make you test for heartworm before they put your dog back on the heartworm meds in the spring.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Since has been off preventative that long, you have to get Tucker tested for heartworms before you start preventative again. I hope he is not infected.


Here in NC, it is a State Law that your dog is tested every year before you can get your HW prevention prescription renewed regardless if your dog has been given it monthly without any interruptions. 

I can not get my Heartgard Plus refilled without the yearly HW test.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Our vet told us to use Interceptor and Frontline year around.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We do heartworm (Interceptor) year round. Even though we usually have mild winters, I saw mosquitoes outside last February after a massive snowfall. Our veterinarian wants us to do year round protection for the Heartworms, and also for the parasites the HW medication also helps prevent. In fact the clinic stopped selling Heartgard Plus because it doesn't protect against as many of the parasites/worms as the other brands. 

So if you use one of the HW medications that help against parasites just remember that your dog is still at risk for parasites the medication might prevent. As I understand it some worms live in the soils for years, no matter what the temperature. Also check first with your vet on what he/she recommends and what tests he/she might want your dog to undergo before resuming the medication.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We just use Sentinel (Jacks) and Advantage Multi (Arthur) during the warm months. 

So like Jacks will be going in for his vaccinations late this month and he also gets his heartworm test. And he starts heartworm pills in March. And he will be getting monthly Sentinel pills until November. 

We've done it this way for the past 20 years.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use Heartgard Plus because that is what my Vet recommended, they carry several brands, but felt the HP was the best for my dogs. I live a block off the Intercoastal Waterway, I feel that had something to do with it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I use Heartgard Plus because that is what my Vet recommended, they carry several brands, but felt the HP was the best for my dogs. I live a block off the Intercoastal Waterway, I feel that had something to do with it.


If your coast is anything like what we experienced in Galveston, I can see why! Wow, the mosquitos there were as big as hummingbirds!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> If your coast is anything like what we experienced in Galveston, I can see why! Wow, the mosquitos there were as big as hummingbirds!


 
They are, they can almost pick you up and carry you away!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What does the 'Plus' in Heartguard Plus signify?


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Heartgard VS Heartgard Plus =)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> What does the 'Plus' in Heartguard Plus signify?


It protects against certain parasites such as worms. As far as I understand none protect against tapes, but some of the other brands (Interceptor, Sentinel) protect against all those Heartgard Plus protects against, plus whipworms, at least if my memory serves me correctly. That's why our vet decided to stop selling HG and go with the other two. Sentinel also has some flea/tick protection, but Interceptor does not. If you use Interceptor it's recommended that you add separate flea/tick preventive, such as Frontline Plus. I'm not as familiar with Comfortis so I won't say anything about it.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Comfortis rocks, and I like it because unlike a topical, kids don't risk being exposed when they want to play with the dogs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use Comfortis also, mainly because it's the only thing that works on my guys to get rid of fleas. I have tried every topical on the market and nothing worked, I was throwing money away.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I use Comfortis also, mainly because it's the only thing that works on my guys to get rid of fleas. I have tried every topical on the market and nothing worked, I was throwing money away.


That's the same reason that we switched. When we used Frontline, Enzo got fleas. We did a flea bath and used capstar and they went away. Then they came back. Since using Comfortis, the fleas have completely disappeared.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie and Roxy (our Mini Pinscher) are on it all year.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Just another thing to consider for those who own herding dogs - Heartgard contains Ivermectin. Herding dogs, especially those with white feet, and some cats lack a gene to protect body organs from accepting too much Ivermectin. Any dose can be a toxic dose if they have inherited the gene from both parents.
And Imodium contains a small amount of Ivermectin. 

This concludes your Public Service Announcement for the day.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Just another thing to consider for those who own herding dogs - Heartgard contains Ivermectin. Herding dogs, especially those with white feet, and some cats lack a gene to protect body organs from accepting too much Ivermectin. Any dose can be a toxic dose if they have inherited the gene from both parents.
> And Imodium contains a small amount of Ivermectin.
> 
> This concludes your Public Service Announcement for the day.


Our vet brushed this off, but yeah... our collie is on Advantage Multi for that reason.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Neither. No big risk of fleas and it's never warm enough here for heartworm.

When we go to BC, I usually just keep them sprayed down with bug spray, if the skeeters were really bad I have them tested, but generally when we've gone we've never seen a skeeter there. In the mountains, of course tons but then it's too cold at night.

So while we have to shovel, and freeze, it's worth it to not have as many interesting bugs. I watch Billy the Exterminator and you guys down south are all crazy to live there!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I live in a cement jungle now...not sure how bad misquitos are gonna be here LOL.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I give it year round, even though mosquitoes are not really ever a problem where I live, even in the summer. I figure the cost to prevent it is much less than the cost and hassle to treat it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> So while we have to shovel, and freeze, it's worth it to not have as many interesting bugs. I watch Billy the Exterminator and you guys down south are all crazy to live there!


Put that way, I'm really happy to be right here in the middle zone. We have quite enough of summer to make us complain about the heat and long for winter so we can complain about the cold and long for spring so we can complain about the drab miserable weather so we can long for summer so we can complain about the heat.... 

One note here - we actually didn't have mosquitoes where I used to live here in Michigan, because it was smack dab between cornfields and near the urbs. We did have a plane fly over once in a while to spray toxins to kill all the mosquitoes and other pests. <- I have no idea if they do that still, but it affected the birds up there. They are a lot bigger and brighter where I live now. Probably all of that good eating they get with the mosquitoes. 

God made mosquitoes so we can have well-fed birds.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, we have skeeters, don't get me wrong. The temp just doesn't stay warm enough for them to live long enough for the heartworm to complete their cycle.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

For years i did 10months on, two off, but because i saw skeeters last year, in dec., i now do 12 on, heartguard.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Iverheart Max (ivermectin/pyrantel/praziquantel) year round. This is the only heartworm med to get tapeworms.

Comfortis and/or Frontline Plus as needed in the spring/summer.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I like Interceptor. It does most parasites as well, but not all. Both my dogs now get it year round.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

i give my dogs heartguard plus all year round.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Our breeder and vet both recommend Interceptor. Since Nugget is just four months old I am not sure when to start giving it to him. My breeder says "summer only" and the vet says "anytime - like now". We don't have a parasite/skeeter problem in Phoenix until April or so. What would you folks do?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Question: for those of you who do not give HW preventive year round, what do you do to protect your dog against the other parasites, such as hookworms, whipworms and round worms?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bioteach said:


> Our breeder and vet both recommend Interceptor. Since Nugget is just four months old I am not sure when to start giving it to him. My breeder says "summer only" and the vet says "anytime - like now". We don't have a parasite/skeeter problem in Phoenix until April or so. What would you folks do?


 
Phoenix does have a heartworm issue and I strongly suggest you use it year round. Please see the incident map here: American Heartworm Society


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

For heartworm protection I use the generic that came out I believe last year, Iverheart Plus. I give it from May to November. As for tick protection I have used Bio-Spot for over 10 years and have been pleased with the results. But I am very thorough every time I go field training to bathe and blow back the coat and search for the little suckers when we get home.


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

I use Interceptor all year round.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

aIf you are trying to save a little money:
My vet told me the life cycle for heartworms takes 42 days, so if you treat with Heartguard or Interceptor at 35 days or so, you should not have any problem. By treating at 35 (or 40) days, you can stretch your "heartworm prevention dollars" a bit.
BTW, I don't know how much Interceptor costs compared to Heartguard, but Interceptor also prevents whipworms (HG doesn't). However, I have been told if your dog does get whipworms while on HG, you can contact the manufacturer and possibly get reimbursement for expense of treating the dog for whipworms. This I found out years after Brooks got whipworms while on HG and I paid a several hundred dollar E-vet bill


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> If you are trying to save a little money:
> My vet told me the life cycle for heartworms takes 42 days, so if you treat with Heartguard or Interceptor at 35 days or so, you should not have any problem. By treating at 35 (or 40) days, you can stretch your "heartworm prevention dollars" a bit.



In another thread Dr Jean Dodds came up and her protocol is to give the HW preventative every 45 days and to also put the dog on a milk thistle regimen to help with toxicity issues in the liver


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

we're in Western WA & both vets we see said "no need" for HW -- even for where we usually travel (N. Idaho, N. OR)-makes me nervous. Frontline (with the Dalmation on package) spring-fall for fleas.

are any dogs in PNW on HW?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

spruce said:


> we're in Western WA & both vets we see said "no need" for HW -- even for where we usually travel (N. Idaho, N. OR)-makes me nervous. Frontline (with the Dalmation on package) spring-fall for fleas.
> 
> are any dogs in PNW on HW?



Below is a link to a map that show known areas where heartworm exists.

HEARTWORM INCIDENCE MAP


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We do dose our hw meds every 35 days which is fine. The monthly guideline is for ease of remembering. It also cuts about 2 doses/ year which naturally cuts the amount of chemical they're ingesting.


----------



## bayou dreams (Jul 17, 2009)

*New study about heartworms*

HEARTWORM INFECTION STUDY
A study on Heartworm Infection in the MidSouth area was conducted by Byron L. Blagburn, MS, PhD, Distinguished University Professor at Auburn University School of Veterinary Medicine. The study was designed and conducted by the scientists at Auburn University. This study was done independently and without interference from any effected party.
As Dr. Blagburn had suspected, there is a new strain of heartworms prevalent in some parts of the US. Our area is definitely one of those. It has begun to show in small pockets outside of the midsouth, but there is no reason to believe that it will not continue to migrate to other parts of the country.
The new strain is called MP3.
In laymen’s terms, this is a simplified version of the study:
40 dogs were included in the study and all were infected with the MP3 strain of heartworms: 8 were on no preventative and all 8 contracted heartworms 8 were on Heartgard Plus and 7 of the 8 contracted heartworms 8 were on Revolution and 7 of the 8 contracted heartworms 8 were on Interceptor and 7 of the 8 contracted heartworms 8 were on Advantage Multi and NONE of the 8 contracted heartworms
Advantage Multi is a newer drug and has shown that it is effect against this new strain. While the other drugs are effective against the old strain of heartworms, they have shown to be ineffective against the MP3; therefore, are not 100% effective. This is just not good enough.
MAGRR has used the Multi for about 3 years at the recommendation of our vets. If you are using one of the older heartworm preventatives, you dog (s) are not 100% protected and they can contract the MP3 strain of heartworms. (See Chart Below from the study) You can read the entire study at The Bayer Experience 2011


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Since you need mosquitoes to transmit the disease, you need to give the HW prevention accordingly. It is believed that ivermectin probably works "retro" longer than the 4 weeks it is labelled for. Here, in Maine, in the practice I work in, we recommend May-Dec for HW prevention. In daycare situations where the Heartgard Plus gets intestinal parasites, year 'round is probably a good idea. I also like Interceptor. Currently, the only HW positive dogs we seem to see are the rescues from the South.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

bayou dreams said:


> HEARTWORM INFECTION STUDY
> A study on Heartworm Infection in the MidSouth area was conducted by Byron L. Blagburn, MS, PhD, Distinguished University Professor at Auburn University School of Veterinary Medicine. The study was designed and conducted by the scientists at Auburn University. This study was done independently and without interference from any effected party.
> As Dr. Blagburn had suspected, there is a new strain of heartworms prevalent in some parts of the US. Our area is definitely one of those. It has begun to show in small pockets outside of the midsouth, but there is no reason to believe that it will not continue to migrate to other parts of the country.
> The new strain is called MP3.
> ...


If there is no error in the research study, that is a pretty impressive case for using Advantage Multi


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2010)

Our vet said that the local health dept had been pushing for year-round use because of the de-worming "side-effect" that Heartguard has... along with possible transmission to humans. We don't have mosquitoes in N. Utah Nov.-Mar, but the de-wormiing argument was persuasive...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Dallas Gold said:


> Question: for those of you who do not give HW preventive year round, what do you do to protect your dog against the other parasites, such as hookworms, whipworms and round worms?


In Wisconsin, for the time I am not giving heartworm protection, they are not too likely to pick up other parasites, due to snow cover on the ground and the degree of cold we experience. And they are not off the heartworm meds for all that long, 4 or 5 months. Of course, I don't frequent dog parks either. And, if they were to catch and eat a rabbit or something similar, I would of course want to run a stool sample in to the vet several weeks later.

And, it's not like you generally need to worm your dogs every month.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

To all of you: Thanks! I intend to start Nugget on Interceptor immediately (we have a free sample that is correct for his size/weight) and we will ask our vet about the study showing that it may not be as effective as we thought. 

This crazy winter brought freezing temperatures and record dry air to of all of Arizona. I guess that's the good news!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

spruce said:


> we're in Western WA & both vets we see said "no need" for HW -- even for where we usually travel (N. Idaho, N. OR)-makes me nervous. Frontline (with the Dalmation on package) spring-fall for fleas.
> 
> are any dogs in PNW on HW?


I'm curious-do your vets recommend yearly testing or do they just think heartworm isn't possible where you live? It definitely looks like W. Wash. isn't a hot spot, but with the way dogs travel about now, it's not a stretch to imagine an infected dog coming into your area.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> In Wisconsin, for the time I am not giving heartworm protection, they are not too likely to pick up other parasites, due to snow cover on the ground and the degree of cold we experience. And they are not off the heartworm meds for all that long, 4 or 5 months. Of course, I don't frequent dog parks either. And, if they were to catch and eat a rabbit or something similar, I would of course want to run a stool sample in to the vet several weeks later.
> 
> And, it's not like you generally need to worm your dogs every month.


I guess it's less risk the further north you go, but here in the milder states parasites like hookworms live in the soil for years. Since many of us walk our dogs every day I was just curious how they protect against these suckers. We do fecals every 6 months but I appreciate the added protection against the worms the HW preventive provides us. Many of these worms can be transmitted to humans.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Does the treatment of heartworms, depend on how bad a dog has them?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Does the treatment of heartworms, depend on how bad a dog has them?


 
*YES*-I did a foster to adopt program of my golden girl when I adopted her through CFGRR. She had Stage 3 HW-her treatments took Four months and cost $1500 which was all paid for by the GR Rescue. Once she completed her treatments, tested Negative for HW, cleared medically, I officially adopted her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> Does the treatment of heartworms, depend on how bad a dog has them?


Yes, there are 4 levels of infection. Stage 1 and 2 ususally only require one set of injections, then four to 6 weeks of total inactivity, with a very slow return to normal activity over two months or longer.

Stage 3 requires two injections a month apart. Then 8 to 12 weeks of total inactivity, with a return to normal activity over the next three to four months, or longer.

I don't have experience with Stage 4, but I've been told by the time it reaches that level of worm load, the dog will have an enlarged heart, worms can have infiltrated the lungs, and possibly other internal organs. 

Treatment for heart worms kills the adult worms, they break up in the blood stream and there is a high risk of clots blocking arteries. "Clinical signs most commonly observed include fever, cough, hemoptysis (blood in the sputum) and potentially sudden death. It is extremely important to not allow exercise in any dog being treated for heartworms. "

American Heartworm Society | Canine Heartworm


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

From what i have read on this, it is tough on the animal to have this, many years ago we did not have medications, to prevent heartworms, was that because , there were no heartworms, or because of other reasons?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have seen way too many Heartworm positive dogs around here in rescue.......makes them much harder to place with both fosters and rescue. So here I use Iverhart Max year round.....with 7, it gets quite expensive...but I'd never want one of my pups to go though the treatment....it's very hard on a dog. We have rescues here that won't take dogs older than three that are positive....as they think their much more likely to have a worm clot..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> I have seen way too many Heartworm positive dogs around here in rescue.......makes them much harder to place with both fosters and rescue. So here I use Iverhart Max year round.....with 7, it gets quite expensive...but I'd never want one of my pups to go though the treatment....it's very hard on a dog. We have rescues here that won't take dogs older than three that are positive....as they think their much more likely to have a worm clot..


It was a very RARE occassion when CFGRR took a dog in that wasn't HW positive.

Not only is it very hard on the dogs, it's a very expensive costly treatment for the Rescue group, but it's part of the process and committment you make when you bring a dog into Rescue. CFGRR took in several Senior dogs that were HW positive, treated them, got them healthy without any problems, and placed them.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

In the grand scheme of things, it costs so little to give your dog preventative year round. Why take the risk? Someone commented that it is too many chemicals. Well, it is pyrantel and ivermectin. Two main and go-to dewormers used for tiny puppies in virtually every practice for parasites. Not only are you getting heartworm prevention when you give it, you're also deworming. Very important if you ever visit dog parks or walk where other dogs have deficated...even in the winter. 

** I thought I should mention...

When refilling a Rx, the vet that I worked for would require you to retest for heartworm if you lapsed in medicating for just 1 month. Something to keep in mind for those of you skipping in the winter to save $. A second 3Dx or 4DX HWT will run about $40.

Also, Heartgard won't pay for your dog's treatment of heartworms if you don't give year round. You have to prove purchase.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

okay, so for those that have experienced the treatment dogs go through, would you consider NOT giving heartworm preventive, abuse, when a monthly pill, can stop the animal from getting heartworms.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We only see about 1-2 cases a year at my vet. We do REQUIRE owners to do a heartworm test every year even if they are on the prevention year round. This mandate is from the heartworm prevention companies themselves.

We do know that if a dog gets HWP and is HW positive, there will be serious implications (I'm not sure what those are, though). Our test also tests for Lymes disease and Erlychia (sp?) disease. We have a lot of lyme in our area, so it's good that this tests for it.

I personally have never seen a case of heartworms in the almost 4 years I've worked there (I work on and off during my school breaks).


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

we are year round on VA. I was told by the vet if you stop for the winter months you should have them re-tested before you start again...to make sure they have not been exposed during the time off.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> okay, so for those that have experienced the treatment dogs go through, would you consider NOT giving heartworm preventive, abuse, when a monthly pill, can stop the animal from getting heartworms.


Neglect most definitely.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The amount of chemical in one monthly heartworm prevention pill is so minute you could give them four dozen a month and have no adverse affect.

It contains the same ivermectin that is given orally for demodex mange, and I gave my mange foster oral ivermectin every day for over 3 months with no side affects whatsover. 

Heartworm prevention is completely safe (Collie type, or herding dogs do need to be given a specific type), people who argue it's bad to give the dogs so many chemicals are ill-informed.

When you weigh it against your dog dying from heartworms, or dying from the treatment to get rid of them, there's no contest.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, the current recommendation from The American Heartworm Society regardless if Stage 1 or 2, is to do one injection now then repeat in one month, followed by another injection in 24 hrs. So it is a total of 3 injections of immiticide. Those injections are extremely painful and expensive. For the past several years, the only HW positive dogs we have treated have come from rescues in the South.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually the daily demodex dose is much higher than what is in a heartworm pill given monthly.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Question: for those of you who do not give HW preventive year round, what do you do to protect your dog against the other parasites, such as hookworms, whipworms and round worms?


Nothing. :uhoh:

As I said we've been doing this for 20 years and have never had any case of parasites during winter. If I lived in a warmer area or was boarding my dog or taking him places where there might be unhealthy dogs (dog parks, for example), that would be completely different.

The heartworm test is only 24-30 bucks, and even if I had my dog on Sentinal year round, I think I would still opt to have that test done every year.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> okay, so for those that have experienced the treatment dogs go through, would you consider NOT giving heartworm preventive, abuse, when a monthly pill, can stop the animal from getting heartworms.


I don't think I would call it abuse but I would call it irresponsible. 

My dogs are on HW Preventive year-round. Maggie (RIP) was on Interceptor, Hank takes Tri-Heart Plus.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Actually the daily demodex dose is much higher than what is in a heartworm pill given monthly.


Sorry, I should have said that, you are right the demodex daily dose is a great deal higher than the monthly dose.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Actually, the current recommendation from The American Heartworm Society regardless if Stage 1 or 2, is to do one injection now then repeat in one month, followed by another injection in 24 hrs. So it is a total of 3 injections of immiticide. Those injections are extremely painful and expensive. For the past several years, the only HW positive dogs we have treated have come from rescues in the South.


The rescue's vets have also started giving a course of Doxy two weeks prior to heartworm treatment.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> The amount of chemical in one monthly heartworm prevention pill is so minute you could give them four dozen a month and have no adverse affect.
> 
> It contains the same ivermectin that is given orally for demodex mange, and I gave my mange foster oral ivermectin every day for over 3 months with no side affects whatsover.
> 
> ...


 
I disagree that any amount of ivermectin (as in heartworm medication) is safe 'long term' for your dog. I treated two mange pups sisters at the same time with ivermectin for three months - one had no outward side affects from the dosage but that does not necessarily mean that her liver was not affected by the drug. The other pup was seriously ill from the drug, she didn't want to eat, play, do much of anything, she wobbled when she walked, she slept alot! Once she was taken off the ivermectin, within days her appetite increased, she was more energetic, and she grew to be a happy healthy pup.

You don't know the long term side effects of regularly dosing your dog with chemicals - until you get there. Has it not fairly recently been revealed that those 'safe' yearly vaccinations are a danger to your dog? Chemicals are not removed from the body they are stored in the organs and can in the future cause health issues with your dog. Just because a little 'rat poison' won't kill your dog outright it does not mean that it does not do damage, nor that it will not have adverse side effects in the future.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> okay, so for those that have experienced the treatment dogs go through, would you consider NOT giving heartworm preventive, abuse, when a monthly pill, can stop the animal from getting heartworms.





mylissyk said:


> Neglect most definitely.


*Neglect would probably depend on the State Laws-I defintiely consider it irresponsible Pet Ownership.*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Charliethree said:


> I disagree that any amount of ivermectin (as in heartworm medication) is safe 'long term' for your dog. I treated two mange pups sisters at the same time with ivermectin for three months - one had no outward side affects from the dosage but that does not necessarily mean that her liver was not affected by the drug. The other pup was seriously ill from the drug, she didn't want to eat, play, do much of anything, she wobbled when she walked, she slept alot! Once she was taken off the ivermectin, within days her appetite increased, she was more energetic, and she grew to be a happy healthy pup.
> 
> You don't know the long term side effects of regularly dosing your dog with chemicals - until you get there. Has it not fairly recently been revealed that those 'safe' yearly vaccinations are a danger to your dog? Chemicals are not removed from the body they are stored in the organs and can in the future cause health issues with your dog. Just because a little 'rat poison' won't kill your dog outright it does not mean that it does not do damage, nor that it will not have adverse side effects in the future.


I'll take my chances. After all, we don't know what all those preservatives will do long term in our dog's kibble, and, for that matter, human food.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> okay, so for those that have experienced the treatment dogs go through, would you consider NOT giving heartworm preventive, abuse, when a monthly pill, can stop the animal from getting heartworms.



Not in itself I would not.

And for those who feel it is totally safe and has no side effects that is not true. Whether you want to consider it a poison or not is your business but it can have side effects and you can cause an overdose. Just because it is "generally" safe does not mean it is always the case. There are those of us that give because we consider it the lesser of two evils but still are not happy about doing so.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I personally have not seen any, I agree there can be side effects, as with any drug. But I know what the end result of heartworm infection is, it's preventable with minimal risk.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> From what i have read on this, it is tough on the animal to have this, many years ago we did not have medications, to prevent heartworms, was that because , there were no heartworms, or because of other reasons?


I've read the first case of heartworms was seen in the late 1800's. I think, the first HW medications came about in the 1980's. One was a pill given daily and the other given via IV. I'm not sure how accurate this data is. You'd have to confirm.

We give HW preventative monthly year round to Shadow and Tucker. Sparky never got HW and she was off and on the preventative throughout her life. She lived to be 17 years old.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is what i was wondering, when did they know of heartworms, and what caued them? Perhaps some of the vets ,on here could answer.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I remember giving our old Apache the daily med (Filarbits????), but she was the first dog we ever had on meds..... in fact I think I first learned of heartworms at this time (early '80s)


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2010)

It's heartworm time again in Southern Ontario. Last year Aria was on a topical med which was terrible because her coat is so think it is almost impossible to get the full dose even applying it to four spots. Most of it seemed to run onto the surface of her coat and all over us (guess we wouldn't get heartworm either). It was a mess and I am not sure she would get the correct dose.
This year we asked the vet if there was something else. Now she is on oral Heartgard plus and Comfortis for flea prevention. Aria takes them really easily and no mess. Only drawback - very expensive. $230 cdn for six months.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

spruce said:


> we're in Western WA & both vets we see said "no need" for HW -- even for where we usually travel (N. Idaho, N. OR)-makes me nervous. Frontline (with the Dalmation on package) spring-fall for fleas.
> 
> are any dogs in PNW on HW?



Hi Spruce, 

I'm in Western WA also (moved here from MA) and my vet here has not advised any heartworm prevention. I found an article that talks about heartworm in WA and a vet website that talks about it too: 

Veterinarians urge pet owners not to panic over heartworms case

Mercer Island Veterinary Clinic


----------

